# 2012 Grandin Road Halloween Haven catalog online now! link



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore/images/GrandinRoad/ecatalogs/viewer.html?sku=00be4ae2

52 pages, Fly my Pretties!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that link, hollow. Some of the new products are really cool.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Heh. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

You are welcome dear Garthgoyle. I have been waiting to see this! 

Do you think they will have any other items in the 'Haven,' or the catalog is it?

I have to get Sinister Serena!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome Saruman!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for posting. I hope they are mailing out a catalog to customers who bought from them last year. I love to hold onto old halloween catalog for some reason.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

G.O.S, me too! I actually was looking thru an old one the other night...great inspiration!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Hollow! Been waiting for this for weeks!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I hope they are mailing out a catalog to customers who bought from them last year. I love to hold onto old halloween catalog for some reason.


That would be nice. I hope so, too. I'm the same regarding old Halloween catalogs, GoS


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome! Now I don't have to wait up until midnight to shop. Yea!

Off to spend my $$$


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I was just lurking on their website and didnt notice this! Thanks so much for letting us know!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, hollow, page after page of goodies. Now what to buy, what to buy ? OH MY !


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Deadview said:


> Thanks, hollow, page after page of goodies. Now what to buy, what to buy ? OH MY !



I know!  So awesome!!!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've alwayyys loved their Resin Groundbreaker... now they've added two new ones!! Ehhh... where is that winning lottery ticket!?!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought I saw a thread on GR that had a 20 percent off coupon. Anyone know the code?


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll take one of everything!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I thought I saw a thread on GR that had a 20 percent off coupon. Anyone know the code?


here is the survey link- I hope it works for you!

http://vovici.com/wsb.dll/WSPersistentSurveyList


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

No luck, but thanks for trying. I may just enter an email address for a free shipping code. That's better than nothing. I like the Deadwalkers, the witch rats, and Serena. Serena is my sister's name, he he. I have two Victoria figures and Serena will look awesome in between!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> No luck, but thanks for trying. I may just enter an email address for a free shipping code. That's better than nothing. I like the Deadwalkers, the witch rats, and Serena. Serena is my sister's name, he he. I have two Victoria figures and Serena will look awesome in between!



I like the Deadwalkers alot!

Full Halloween Haven is up!

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

skullnbones said:


> I'll take one of everything!!!!


Well, I am getting 2 of everything!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been looking for dinner plates...but $28 a piece for plastic/menamine? Ouch
But they have a lot of other great stuff.....thanks hollow


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> I have been looking for dinner plates...but $28 a piece for plastic/menamine? Ouch
> But they have a lot of other great stuff.....thanks hollow


You are welcome, matrixmom. You know, I love their stuff, but I am gonna wait until after Halloween to scoop up their deals.

Every year, they have great sales after Halloween. I love all their items, but I can wait! I have enough Halloween items to mess with right now!

Fun to look at, tho!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I buy most after halloween, but some items they will sell out fast too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> Yes I buy most after halloween, but some items they will sell out fast too.


It is painful to see a beloved item sell out...and then never come back! Awful!

I hope you get what you want and enjoy it!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Yippeee- and the discount outlet is just down the street from where I live!


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Is there anyway to get this catalog sent to me via snail mail.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

blacksc said:


> Is there anyway to get this catalog sent to me via snail mail.



http://www.grandinroad.com/requests/content and http://www.grandinroad.com/EmailSubscribeView?storeId=11103&catalogId=11103&langId=-1

And no, I don't work for GR! Hope you get a catalog!


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

Does anyone know why I cannot see the website? I've tried every link possible, Google searched it and tried clicking on the link but I keep getting a blank page. (boooooo ... hissss.....)

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hollow, You made my night last night!!

Thank you so much for sharing this! I had so much fun looking through it all. Their stuff is gorgeous. I can't get too much of it ~ but it still is FANTASTIC daydreaming and looking at it all!!

I am going to redo my front door decor and see some nice accessories I am going to get. 

I wish I had space and money for some of those dreamy props!

Thanks again. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I had my eye on the Zombie dog, looks nice in the photos and like the fact it is resin for outdoors but I cant have a prop that small. 18" high is NOT gonna show up in my yard.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

matrixmom said:


> Yes I buy most after halloween, but some items they will sell out fast too.


I know what you mean. Last year I decided not to wait for the Martha Stewart Werewolf and paid full price. It sold out rather quickly. I am happy with it. 
It is a gamble trying to figure out what will be left over for the sales


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Grandin Road Halloween Haven is up!*

Halloween Haven is up on Grandin road's website! Sweet stuff!


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I like all of their standing props this year. Unfortunately I'm not going to buy any of them because I'm doing a witch them and already spent most of my budget towards that. I am however going to pick up that spinning skull on the books, and I just happened to get 20% for filling out a survery they just emailed to me. Right on.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-halloween-haven-catalog-online-now-link.html


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just received my e-mail on this. Last year, they had this excellent video (I downloaded it). I'm anxious to see what they are doing this year. All of these places (Spirt, Michaels, Grandin Road, etc.) have deals. The best are post-Halloween, of course, but I recommend waiting to get a coupon of some sort before buying any big purchase. Grandin Road has some great things - I've been very happy with them.


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like it's 20% if you're purchasing right now! I got to the checkout page and the discount was included in the price before I put a code in.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks like their website is down


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I want EVERYTHING!!!! LOL


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> No luck, but thanks for trying. I may just enter an email address for a free shipping code. That's better than nothing. I like the Deadwalkers, the witch rats, and Serena. Serena is my sister's name, he he. I have two Victoria figures and Serena will look awesome in between!


Looks like the 20% discount is good for everyone, no codes needed through August 8th! It showed up in my cart without doing a thing.
Happy shopping y'all.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Those rat witches are a must have for me. They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

boobear said:


> Looks like the 20% discount is good for everyone, no codes needed through August 8th! It showed up in my cart without doing a thing.
> Happy shopping y'all.


BooBear ~ how did you get the discount? No discount showing when I tried to check out.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Hilda said:


> BooBear ~ how did you get the discount? No discount showing when I tried to check out.


I honestly don't know....I went on there, put my stuff in my cart, and the discount was already there at the bottom without me doing anything. Maybe that's why their website is down now? Perhaps it was on there by mistake and they just realized it?

If that's the case, then the only way to have a 20% off code is from a survey they mailed some customers. Once you filled it out, then they send you a personalized code.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

I ordered a few things and got no discount


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I LOVE the tarantula candle holder!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Just an FYI...I put a couple of items in my shopping cart last night, but did not purchase. This morning I receive an email from Grandin Road stating that I had left items in my cart. They offered a 15% off code to be used within 5 days.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I pulled the trigger on the spooky branch (to replace my black Xmas-type Hween tree that one of my cats always chews on) and the face-off reaper. I'll report back when I get them!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

boobear said:


> I honestly don't know....I went on there, put my stuff in my cart, and the discount was already there at the bottom without me doing anything. Maybe that's why their website is down now? Perhaps it was on there by mistake and they just realized it?
> 
> If that's the case, then the only way to have a 20% off code is from a survey they mailed some customers. Once you filled it out, then they send you a personalized code.


OK. Thank you!



Gothikim said:


> I pulled the trigger on the spooky branch (to replace my black Xmas-type Hween tree that one of my cats always chews on) and the face-off reaper. I'll report back when I get them!


Please do! I want to get two of the Spooky Branch. I'd love to hear what you think of them!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Always cool stuff on grandinroad, Hard to pull the trigger on placing an order without a coupon code, It looks like the few they had out expired on July 31. Hmmm


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I could not help but notice that something is missing from Halloween Haven... Martha Stewart!

I know her Halloween participation, and magazine has been on the decline the past few years, but I can't help but wonder why she is no longer with Grandin Road? Last year, they brought back Dr.Shivers and had other unique items, it seemed they had a lot invested in each other?


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

MrNightmare said:


> I could not help but notice that something is missing from Halloween Haven... Martha Stewart!
> 
> I know her Halloween participation, and magazine has been on the decline the past few years, but I can't help but wonder why she is no longer with Grandin Road? Last year, they brought back Dr.Shivers and had other unique items, it seemed they had a lot invested in each other?


I think her items were overpriced and can't remember anything very special about her stuff. I think Grandinroad is doing fine without her! haha


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

MrNightmare said:


> I could not help but notice that something is missing from Halloween Haven... Martha Stewart!
> 
> I know her Halloween participation, and magazine has been on the decline the past few years, but I can't help but wonder why she is no longer with Grandin Road? Last year, they brought back Dr.Shivers and had other unique items, it seemed they had a lot invested in each other?


Yeah, somebody mentioned on another thread that her and Grandin Road would not be doing anything together this year. That's too bad because I really liked a lot of the stuff that I bought from them last year. Martha has a great line of Halloween stuff for decorating (little stuff - no props) and scrapbooking that's already out for the season. I was kinda' hoping it (scrapbooking stuff) would expand, since it's not as much stuff as last year's selection. Her team is really good about making stuff that I want. Maybe she's taking a break or slowing down?


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Last night I was looking at the product videos and thought that this
http://www.grandinroad.com/new-head...454535?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0
or this
http://www.grandinroad.com/new-head...454537?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=1 
would make great shortcuts for a haunted organist


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a question for those who have bought some of the life sized figures....how do you like them, quality wise ect. and specifically for people who have Victoria, how do you llike her and her quality? would you get her again? there are several I like this year , I missed out on Victoria last year and swore I would get her this time around but now I'm torn. I like Vic, Helsa, the deadwalkers and about 4 more lol I guess I like just about all of them and thats the delema.
thanks for any info/help


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

I know my Victoria came with a little bit of a smooshed nose. A lot of people had theirs arrive with a completely squashed face. I think that shipping issue might be addressed since there were so many complaints.

She is a good prop with some faults. Her hair doesn't cover the back of her head, it's like she just has really long bangs instead of a full wig. It could be easily fixed if you apply a new hair piece. Her eyes don't light up easily. I found I had to touch her in order for it them to function and then they just blink a few times.

Knowing what I know now I would spend the money on the dead walker couple or the stone man or stone woman instead.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have a question for those who have bought some of the life sized figures....how do you like them, quality wise ect. and specifically for people who have Victoria, how do you llike her and her quality? would you get her again? there are several I like this year , I missed out on Victoria last year and swore I would get her this time around but now I'm torn. I like Vic, Helsa, the deadwalkers and about 4 more lol I guess I like just about all of them and thats the delema.
> thanks for any info/help


Victoria and Helsa are no longer being made with the latex faces; mine has the newer hard plastic face. If you end up unhappy with her hair, wigs pop on and look delightful. Mine is currently wearing a grey wig and some additional gauze over that. She also looks great crowned with a coronet of black roses. I will probably eventually make her an appropriately spooky bouquet to hold. 

I love Vicky and I'm still customizing mine. She does have her faults though....


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I got her the other day, and I really like her.

All my lifesize falls over occasionally, and I bring them in if it rains. She's pretty good for her style and price.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I ordered Victoria this morning! Can't wait to get her!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I made an extremely modest order today ~ kinda hoping for some kind of discount before I get the rest.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm definitely going for the Zombie Dog even though he's too small from my large cemetery on the side of the house, I can still use him out front. 
He is pretty unique and I like the fact he's made of resin for the crappy weather we usually get up here.

Last year I bought the Martha Stewart latex Werewolf and I really like it. It was one of those items that sold out rather quickly and I think the dog may as well even with the small size. It's just not a prop seen in the store, well not here anyways.

i was thinking of adding another life size prop but I'm not seeing one that really catches my eye. We have Victoria, Vincent and last years Wicked Witch. All of them have pretty creepy faces. Serena has lovely hair and a nice outfit but to me she looks too much like Sally Struthers (Im sure Im dating myself here  LOL) The Stone Man is OK but not scary enough.

We did get that other vampire last year, the one with the arm that moves back and forth but it hasnt come out of the box yet. We got it super cheap and even with the lousy reviews, if it doesnt work right it will make a pretty creepy static prop for the ridiculously cheap $$


Come to think of it, IMO the Stone Lady looks even more like Sally Struthers


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Opinions Please?*

Hi all
Gotta few questions.......

That 7 1/2' Gatekeeper is absolutely the right height for our cemetery considering it sits up on a hill a ways back from the road. Our fencing is 5' and the columns are over 6'. Just about every prop out there is way too small.

My birthday is coming up and rather than some lousy piece of jewelry I'm picking out a few items on GR. Anyone else considering the Gatekeeper dude?

I know it's $$$ and the equally -as-tall Giant Witch is about 1/2 the price. But she looks pretty flimsy, it's the plastic base set up. She also says outdoors ok in covered porch. Well we dont have a covered porch. Gatekeeper, on the other hand, says wooden base and nothing about covered area only.

Just wondering if there are any opinions, observations, advice, words of wisdom etc from the fine folks here on the forum. I really like the looks/size of this guy but am wary to purchase so soon ie no reviews yet.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> Hi all
> Gotta few questions.......
> 
> That 7 1/2' Gatekeeper is absolutely the right height for our cemetery considering it sits up on a hill a ways back from the road. Our fencing is 5' and the columns are over 6'. Just about every prop out there is way too small.
> ...


I've bought a few life sized figures (usually on sale) and have, for the most part, been happy with them. The only complaint I had was with the mummy not having the same color bandages from top to bottom. All of the electrics have always worked. I like to err on the cautious side and ask myself, even if the lights/movement/sound breaks in a year or two would I still like the piece? So, I'm basically buying it for looks and if it continues to work over the years, I'm pleasantly surprised.

I love this figure in particular, but I wouldn't put any of them outside (that's just me, I'm not saying they wouldn't be fine out there.)

A lot of the figures from them are easy enough to assemble (wire frames that can be broken down into pieces.) It takes me about 30 minutes to set up one figure by myself. I'm sure it'd go faster if I had an extra pair of hands. 

I'm sure it'd look great outside in your grave yard, but maybe if you think it's gonna rain that day or night, bring the electrical components in....or take some garbage bags with rubber bands and cover him up temporarily.

If you can wait a bit, there's a good chance you can catch some sort of discount so it's not so expensive.
I always check two coupon websites before I buy anything on line to see if something's available that I don't know about....

couponcabin.com
and
retailmenot.com

You just put in the name of the store and if there's a coupon out there, you'll usually see it on their site. Otherwise, make sure you've signed on
for the newsletter/email list so they can send you discounts straight to you.

Hope this helps!
Let us know if you get it and how it looks in person.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Hey Boo

I appreciate your insight and for taking the time to reply.

You are right, this wouldnt be good outside, maybe Halloween night itself and only IF the weather was decent (not too windy, not rainy/damp,not snowy.....) Up here in New Hampshire the weather generally sucks

We have about seven latex props that we put out each day depending on the weather but do not leave them out all night. My husband works nights and when he comes home we pick them up and put them away in a backyard shed.

So far (fingers crossed) the only thing stolen over the years has been a large rope spider that was hung between 2 trees near the road but I dont want to make it too tempting by leaving out the more expensive, and in some cases, irreplaceable props. 
This would just be another item we'd have to take down each night.

As for indoors, well my house is older and the windows are not tall enough to display him. I have three of their static props and at that space is at a premium. We still have to assemble that Ultimate Animated Vampire I bought super cheap last Dec. Like you say, even if the animatronics fail the prop is still super creepy and was on sale.

However........if a nice discount presents itself I will be all over that dude like a fly on ........ flypaper 

PS I do check the two coupon sites you mentioned


----------

